# Wo genau ist Klütz-Höved ???



## Salty Waterboy (21. September 2007)

Hi, wollt ma fragen, wo genau ich Groß und Klein Klütz-Höved finde ??? ;+

mfg. bellyfisher#6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wo genau ist Klütz-Höved ???*

Zwischen Steinbeck und Boltenhagen. Google earth mal instalieren.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wo genau ist Klütz-Höved ???*

Moin,

schöne Gegend da - das richtige Fleckchen Erde zum Entspannen und Angeln.

Im nächsten Ort* Kalkhorst* steht direkt neben der Kirche ein 250 Jahre Rheitdachhaus mit mehreren Ferienwohnungen und nur 3 km von der Ostsee entfernt. In einer der Wohnungen habe ich 1 Woche zugebracht - einfach Klasse. Googel mal, dann hast Du es!

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur 
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.......................................................*


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wo genau ist Klütz-Höved ???*

Moin,
kleinklützhöved ist zwischen Elmenhorst und Warnkenhagen.  Großklützhöved ist dan Richtung Osten zwischen Steinbeck und Redewisch.
Mal ne Frage wie lange wohnst du in Boltenhagen, sollte man doch als Boltenhagener eigentlich wissen. Is nicht böse gemeint die Frage.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. September 2007)

*AW: Wo genau ist Klütz-Höved ???*

:qEigendlich mein Leben lang!!! Aber hab mich sonst noch nie so dafür interessiert! Dann hab ich da also schon geangelt!!! #q Trotzdem Danke!!! #6


----------

